# ASUS ROG PG278Q oder PG279Q



## Zipacna (1. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe wiedermal vor einer Entscheidungskrise...

Gerne möchte ich mir einen neuen Gaming Monitor zulegen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob sich die 150 € mehr für den PG279Q rechtfertigen.

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
700 - 850 €

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
SyncMaster 245B (7 Jahre alt), daher bin ich nicht verwöhnt 

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Gaming und Allround, ggf. mal auch einen Film, wobei ich auch einen 4K Fernseher habe, daher haben Filme eigentlich keine Prio

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
- Definitiv G-Sync
- 27"
- Sollte ein paar Jahre meine Freude daran haben, wenn ich schon viel Geld investiere

Weiteres:
Ich zocke nicht täglich, aber wenn dann möchte ich mit hoher Qualität zocken (eher aktuellere Games).
Ich sitze direkt vor dem Monitor, daher ist der Betrachtungswinkel egal.

Was sind denn die Vor- bzw. Nachteile der jeweiligen Monitore?

Manche PG279Q Modelle sollen Lichthöfe haben, was wohl bei IPS Panels passieren kann.
Was hat denn der PG278Q für Nachteile, außer einen schlechteren Betrachtungswinkel?
Sind denn die Farbunterschiede so enorm?
Gibt es ggf. andere Alternativen?


Viele Grüße und danke schon mal für eure Kommentare


----------



## Zyrois (1. November 2015)

Der PG279Q hat "Nur" 4 ms Reaktionszeit wobei der PG278Q 1ms hat. Der Vorteil vom PG279Q  ist das er 165Hz hat und der PG278Q 144Hz. Bei Amazon steht noch das der PG279Q eingebaute Lautsprecher und Integrierte Kamera hat aber ich denke kaum das du die brauchst oder jemals nutzen wirst.
Schwieriges Thema, also im Grunde entweder 1ms und 144Hz oder 4ms und 165Hz.

Habe auch vor mir den PG278Q zu kaufen, leider hat dieser nur ein displayport Eingang was für mich richtig mies ist da ich noch gerne meine Ps4 oder xbox anschließen möchte :/


----------



## FrozenPie (1. November 2015)

Zyrois schrieb:


> Schwieriges Thema, also im Grunde entweder 1ms und 144Hz oder 4ms und 165Hz.


Du vergisst aber auch, dass der PG279Q ein IPS-Panel hat, während der PG278Q nur ein TN-Panel besitzt. Die Bildqualität, bezogen auf die Farbechteheit und Winkelabhängigkeit, ist beim PG279Q also wesentlich besser als beim PG278Q


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (1. November 2015)

Du vergisst aber auch, dass der PG279Q seine 165Hz nur in 1280x1024 und in 1680x1050 anzeigen kann. 
Würde trotzdem zu dem 279Q greifen, einfach weil man es kann


----------



## Shizuki (1. November 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Du vergisst aber auch, dass der PG279Q seine 165Hz nur in 1280x1024 und in 1680x1050 anzeigen kann.
> Würde trotzdem zu dem 279Q greifen, einfach weil man es kann



Das wäre mir neu


----------



## Zyrois (1. November 2015)

Wo hast du das den her? Das währe ja total bescheuert :/ Was bringen den da die 165Hz wen man nur in so einer niedrigen Auflösung spielen kann gerade bei einen Monitor der eine Auflösung von 2560 x 1440  bietet.


----------



## Zyrois (1. November 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Du vergisst aber auch, dass der PG279Q ein IPS-Panel hat, während der PG278Q nur ein TN-Panel besitzt. Die Bildqualität, bezogen auf die Farbechteheit und Winkelabhängigkeit, ist beim PG279Q also wesentlich besser als beim PG278Q



Oh das habe ich übersehen. Wo ist den da der große unterschied? Würde man jemanden von einen TN-Panel eher abraten?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (1. November 2015)

Zyrois schrieb:


> Wo hast du das den her? Das währe ja total bescheuert :/ Was bringen den da die 165Hz wen man nur in so einer niedrigen Auflösung spielen kann gerade bei einen Monitor der eine Auflösung von 2560 x 1440  bietet.



Hertz-Attacke: Asus ROG Swift PG279Q mit G-Sync, IPS und 165 Hz im Test [Test der Woche] 

Dort bei der Tabelle ganz unten. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.
Wichtig ist aber auch dieser Satz: "Die 165 Hz gelten als Übertaktung, wahrscheinlich um sich garantietechnisch absichern zu können"
Ob man das nachweißen kann wenn man übertaktet hat und die dann sagen f*ck dich, Pech gehabt?

Für die Fraktion diez.B  in CsGo eh die Auflösung runterdrehen kann es schon was bringen.


----------



## Rabber (1. November 2015)

Der PG279Q hat 144Hz und lässt sich auf 165Hz übertakten(in voller Auflösung) ohne die Garantie zu verlieren. Wer sich unsicher ist kann ihn auch einfach auf 144Hz lassen der unterschied zwischen 144Hz und 165Hz gehen gegen 0. Die Farbdarstellung ist bei einem IPS halt deutlich besser als bei einem TN, dafür sind TN Panels meist etwas schneller aber ich denke nicht das jemand da noch ein Unterschied merken würde. Der IPS Glow soll sich beim PG279Q in grenzen halten also musst du wissen ob dir eine bessere Farbdarstellung oder ein paar ms, die das TN Panel schneller ist, wichtiger ist.


----------



## LMarini (1. November 2015)

Ich habe überhaupt keine Probleme mit den 4 ms bei meinem 279Q. 
Ich kann ihn nur empfehlen. Sehr gut Farbdarstellung und der Glow hält sich auch sehr in Grenzen. 

Und wenn du die Möglichkeit hast ist was neueres doch besser. 
Ich stand auch vor der Entscheidung ob ich denn  278 oder denn 279 nehme.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. November 2015)

Und der 78Q hat Pixelraster
Hab mir den 79Q auch bestellt sollte Mo. oder Di. bei mir.
Nach dem Disaster vom Acer XB270HU und Asus MG278Q hoff ich doch mal das der PG79Q da was besseres raushaut..


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (1. November 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Und der 78Q hat Pixelraster
> Hab mir den 79Q auch bestellt sollte Mo. oder Di. bei mir.
> Nach dem Disaster vom Acer XB270HU und Asus MG278Q hoff ich doch mal das der PG79Q da was besseres raushaut..


 Hattest du nicht auch den 78Q?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. November 2015)

Nein die Tests,Userberichte habe mir schon gereicht.
Erstens will ich kein TN mehr schon garnet für den Preis und 2tens war er schon raus wo ichs Pixelraster gesehen hab...sowas ist nämlich nervig.
Irgenteiner hatte mich da schonmal gefragt ob ich den hatte ka wie alle da drauf kommen^^
Hab sowas jdenfalls nie erwähnt


----------



## JoM79 (1. November 2015)

Wenn du den nie hattest, wie hast du dann das Pixelraster gesehen und vor allem, wie nah warst du dafür dran?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. November 2015)

Das sieht man schon beim TFTCentral Test und da ich ich kein Meter vom Monitor weg sitze ömm ne kommt mir das net in de Tüte.
Zumal es auch ziemliche schwankungen geben soll bei dem einem ist es wohl net so ausgeprägt als beim anderen und weil das sogar in Games auffallen soll bei schwenks u.s.w...
Hier hatte ja auch jemand ne schöne tauschorgie mit gemacht deswegen und ich glaube kaum das er da 10cm vorm Monitor gesessen und gezockt hat.

Muss ja jeder selbst wissen hab ja net gesagt kauf das ding janet..


----------



## JoM79 (1. November 2015)

Öhmm verlink mal das Bild wo du das siehst.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. November 2015)

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/pixperan/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.jpg
Die schönen vertikalen Linien und jetzt sag net du siehst die net


----------



## JoM79 (1. November 2015)

Du weisst schon wie klein das Auto ist und wie nah man für so ein Foto ran muss?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (2. November 2015)

Ist doch völlig Wumpe ob er ihn hatte oder nicht. Er hat ja Recht damit das man das Raster sehen kann. Kann schon gut nachvollziehen das man den Monitor deswegen nicht kaufen will.


----------



## JoM79 (2. November 2015)

Nur das man an jedem Monitor irgendwas findet was nicht so gut.
Dann könnte man garkeinen kaufen.
Ja der PG278Q hat Probleme mit Schachbrett und den Farbverfälschungen, nur habe ich beim Zocken keine Probleme und sehe da auch nichts von.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (2. November 2015)

Glückwunsch das du eine andere Einstellung dazu hast. 
Aber die Entscheidung anderer Leute auf Teufel komm raus zu hinterfragen muss man ja auch nicht. Rechtfertigen muss sich hier keiner.


----------



## JoM79 (2. November 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Aber die Entscheidung anderer Leute auf Teufel komm raus zu hinterfragen muss man ja auch nicht.


Auf Teufel komm raus?
Ich hab 2 Fragen gestellt, aber egal.


----------



## Grestorn (2. November 2015)

Ich hab den PG278Q seit über einem Jahr und keine Probleme damit. Das Schachbrett, das man provozieren kann, habe ich im normalen Betrieb noch nie irgendwo gesehen, und wer behauptet, man könne ein Pixelraster sehen, der macht sich selbst etwas vor. 

Auch die Nachteile des TN sehe ich als absolut übertrieben an. Direkt neben dem PG278Q steht ein Dell PVA Display, ich hab also einen guten Vergleich was die Farbechtheit angeht. Ja, man sieht Unterschiede, aber ehrlich gesagt, wer will sagen was besser ist? Das Bild kann man durch Verändern der Farbtemperatur, des Kontrasts und der Helligkeit und nicht zuletzt der Umgebungsbeleuchtung im Zimmer so sehr verändern, dass die Vorstellung, man könne die Darstellung so einstellen, dass ein Bild zu 100% korrekt angezeigt wird, ohnehin pure Illusion ist. 

Das Bild muss gefallen, und das tut es. Die Vorteile des PG278Q überwiegen die Nachteile bei weitem, m.E. 

Die größten Nachteile, der eingeschränkte Bildwinkel und der alleinige DisplayPort Eingang, stören mich kaum. Ersteres, weil ich eh immer gleich gerade vorm Monitor sitze (und man diesen ja auch kippen kann, falls ich mal tiefer oder höher sitze) und letzteres stört mich nicht, da ich alle anderen Eingänge (PS4, XBox, Zweitrechner) weiterhin am Dell angeschlossen habe. 

Bisher ist der PG278Q als Gaming Monitor fraglos die beste Investition gewesen, die ich in dem Bereich bisher gemacht habe.


----------



## Preussenhead (2. November 2015)

Wird die Verfügbarkeit des 279 demnächst besser?


----------



## JunglistMovement (2. November 2015)

Genau vor der Entscheidung steh ich auch gerade, hab in meinem aktuellen nen TN Panel und ehrlich gesagt hat es mich nie in irgendeiner Form gestört, aber mir fehlt auch der Vergleich zum Bild eines IPS Panels... aber man liest bei beiden viel über Lichthöfe in den Ecken... denkt ihr das könnte mit späteren Chargen besser werden?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du weisst schon wie klein das Auto ist und wie nah man für so ein Foto ran muss?



Richtig aber wie gesagt hier und in anderen Foren gabs Leute die es deshalb getauscht haben und das paar mal.
Weil es nunmal sichtbar war und ich glaube net das die nur 2cm vorm Monitor sitzen und gezockt haben.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. November 2015)

Preussenhead schrieb:


> Wird die Verfügbarkeit des 279 demnächst besser?



Am meistenn Glück haste wohl bei Alternate.


----------



## Preussenhead (2. November 2015)

Na Hauptsache die Kiste kommt vor dem weihnachtsurlaub


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. November 2015)

Also da würde ich mich net so verlassen
Wie gesagt Alternate hatte schon 2Chargen leider muss man fix sein die sind immer schnell vergriffen.
Bei Amazon kann es noch lange dauern war beim AcerXB270HU genauso


----------



## bans3i (3. November 2015)

Ich habe hier den PB 279Q (4k+IPS+60Hz) und den PG 278Q(1440p+G-Sync+144Hz) stehen. Auch wenn der PG 278Q ein guter Monitor ist, würde ich ihn nicht mehr kaufen. Die beiden stehen bei mir nebeneinander auf dem Tisch und das IPS Panel des 4K Gerätes erzeugt einfach viel bessere Farben und ist blickwinkelstabil.


----------



## Zipacna (24. November 2015)

Hab mal hierzu noch ne Frage...

Wenn man in einem dunklen Raum sitzt, um zu zocken oder nen Film anzuschauen, eignet sich ein TN oder IPS Panel besser?
Von dem PG279Q habe ich jetzt oft wegen BLB und IPS Glow gehört, was wohl bei IPS Panels normal zu sein scheint.
Wenn ich mir zu den beiden Punkten Bilder unter Google anschaue, schreckt mich das etwas ab. 
Sprich, wenn ich in meinem Büro sitze, alles dunkel mache und derartige helle Flecken auf meinem Bildschirm sehe, würde mich das massiv stören und ärgern...

Dann ein weiterer Punkt. Wie verhält sich das Bild, wenn man gegenüber dem Panel, also hinter mir (wenn ich vorm Rechner seitze), eine natürliche Lichtquelle hat.
Konkret: Wenn ich in meinem Büro sitze und die Tür zum Flur offen lasse und somit normales Tageslicht durchdringt, ist das Bild auf meinem aktuellen TN Monitor sehr blass und man erkennt kaum was.


----------



## LMarini (24. November 2015)

Das mit BLB znd Glow sind einfach IPS Krankheiten. Die sind bei unterschiedlichen Monitoren unterschiedlich stark ausbeprägt. Wenn es bei mir im Zimmer dunkel ist und ich ein ganz schwarzes Bild am Monitor habe, sieht man definitiv IPS Glow.
Bei meinem ist es nur sehr leicht ausgepärg, mich stört es nicht. Und wann ist der Bildschirm schon komplett schwarz?
 Werde es bei meinem heute Abend mal ausprobieren mit dunklen Filmen (bis jetzt hat ich nur gezockt )


----------



## ryev (24. November 2015)

ich hatte ein halbes jahr den 34um95 und hatte echt spaß, hab mich allerdings am ips glow totgenervt. ich würde ja im wahn schreiben "ips glow hat jeder ips", aber wir haben ca. 60 dell u2412m auf der arbeit und absolut keiner von denen hat ips glow! ist mir jedenfalls noch nicht aufgefallen. liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich mit den dingern keine komischen tests mache!  ganz fies bei 34um95 wa jedenfalls das backlight bleeding und das motion blur.  das bild war gut, schwarz war kot.

jedenfalls - schau dir den pg278q ruhig mal an. der hat ne lustige 8 bit farbtiefe und das sieht man. klar, hat nicht die brillianz eines ips oder den kontrast eines va, aber das heilige triforce wird es niemals geben.


----------



## Rabber (24. November 2015)

BLB ist nicht vom Panel bzw dessen Technologie abhängig sondern ob das Panel unter druck (durch den Rahmen) steht, teilweise hilft es den Rahmen etwas fester zu drücken und das BLB ist weg(natürlich alles auf eigene Gefahr)


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

Und weil es nicht vom Panel abhängt, ist es auch nicht bei so ziemlich jedem IPS vorhanden und bei VA/TN nicht wirklich.


----------



## Rabber (24. November 2015)

Leuchtet mir nicht ein warum man nicht einfach etwas Spiel lässt bzw den druck insgesamt verringert, außerdem wüsste ich mal gerne wie der IPS Glow entsteht und warum die VA/TN Technik nicht darunter leidet.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

Wird wohl an der Technologie der der Bilderzeugung liegen.
Warum, was und wie genau das so ist, hat mich bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich gekümmert.
Fällt bei mir in die Kategorie "Ist halt so".


----------



## Rabber (24. November 2015)

Ist dann halt die andere Frage warum daran nichts gemacht wird bzw. warum nicht vermehrt auf VA gesetzt wird mit Kontrasten teilweise bis 7000:1 und einer IPS ähnlichen Farbdarstellung ohne Glow. Die Geschwindigkeit solcher Panels liegt ja auch auf IPS Niveau und bietet dazu noch die tiefsten Schwarzwert aller LCD Technologien, ich sehe bei VA eigentlich nur Vorteile.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

Bei grösseren VA Monitoren kommt es am Rand zu silbrigen Aufhellungen.
Die moderneren VA Panel liegen auch nur noch bei ca 1600-3000:1 (AMVA+ 2 und 3).
Zu dem fällt halt der Schwarzwert bei seitlicher Betrachtung ab.

Bei den Reaktionszeiten sieht es bei GtG noch gut aus, aber bei B/W oder CtC dann schon nicht mehr.
Ist das bei 60Hz noch ok, wird es bei 120Hz+ kritischer.
Dasselbe gilt auch für IPS, TN ist in dem Bereich nochmal ne Ecke schneller.
Aber bei 60Hz nehmen die sich nicht viel, bzw ist die Geschwindigkeit unkritischer.


----------



## Rabber (24. November 2015)

AMVA vielleicht aber gibt ja noch Hersteller die richtige VA Panel herstellen Test Monitor Philips BDM4065UC Teil 4 Kontrast 7053:1 und für 100-120Hz reichen die Reaktionszeiten von B/W noch aus(in meinen Augen schnell genug bzw würde ich jedem TN/IPS vorziehen) das mit dem silbrigen Rand kann ich bei meinem 50" VA Fernseher nicht feststellen, oder meinst du das Bild allgemein was im Kontrast abnimmt wenn man schräg auf das Panel guckt? Der EIZO FG2421 war in meinem Augen schon ein richtiger Ansatz nur war das Panel, abgesehen vom Kontrast und des Schwarzwertes, nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

Das mit dem Rand sollte bei den neuen Paneln weniger geworden sein oder halt nicht mehr wahrnehmbar.
Den Grund dafür habe ich mir von ein paar Jahren durchgelesen, müsste da auch erstmal wieder nachgucken.

Du hast schon gesehen, dass der Philips selbst mit extremen Überschwingern noch über 15ms für den B/W Wechsel braucht?
Zu viel für 120Hz+, ein TN liegt da bei 4-5ms, also wesentlicher schneller.


----------



## Rabber (24. November 2015)

Bei diesem Panel, gibt ja auch welche(wie das vom EIZO) mit unter 7ms was für 120Hz reicht.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

Beim FG2421 ist im Test noch kein CtC angegeben, aber bei dem ist auch der Inputlag zu hoch.


----------



## Rabber (24. November 2015)

Im Endeffekt geht es mir darum das es bestimmt möglich ist ein VA Panel mit einem Kontrast von 5000:1+ 120Hz mit allem drum und dran zu bauen, aber wohl alle Hersteller in diesem Bereich auf IPS/TN fixiert sind.


----------



## Zipacna (26. November 2015)

Nachdem die Feedbacks des PG279Q so durchwachsen sind und oftmals von Pixelfehlern sowie Glow und BLB die Rede ist, bin ich mir nun echt unsicher...
Ich hatte den PG278Q mal testweise bestellt, aber wieder zurückgesendet. Grund dafür ist zum einen der fehlende HDMI Anschluss (brauche ich um parallel mein Geschäftsnotebook damit zu verbinden) und die Lichtempfindlichkeit. Sobald der Raum indem der Monitor steht durch das Tageslicht etwas erhellt ist, sieht man relativ schlecht.

Was meint Ihr? Den PG279Q solange bestellen und zurückschicken, bis man ein akzeptables Exemplar hat, oder auf eine Alternative umsteigen/warten (gibts da bald was tolles neues)?

Greetz
Zip


----------



## Grestorn (26. November 2015)

Meine Meinung: Es gibt immer Leute, die unzufrieden sind. Zu jedem Produkt. Da geb ich nicht viel drauf. Ich entscheide für mich selbst und lass nicht andere für mich entscheiden. 

Zurückschicken, wenn es keine echten Mängel gibt und immer wieder bestellen, bis man das optimale Exemplar erwischt, geht aber auch nicht. Die Produktion von Panel ist immer gewissen unvermeidbaren Schwankungen unterworfen (und das hat gar nichts mit Asus zu tun, die stellen das Panel ja nicht selbst her, Acer verwendet z.B. das selbe Panel). Die meisten hier immer groß kolporierten Mängel fallen nur auf, wenn man nach ihnen explizit sucht. Wer einen Monitor wegen sowas zurückschickt in der Hoffnung ein minimal besseres Gerät zu erhalten und das am Ende auch noch mehrfach wiederholt, der befriedigt seinen exorbitanten Qualitätsanspruch auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit. Denn irgendeiner muss ja für die entstehenden Kosten aufkommen! Und das sind indirekt wir alle, die IT Produkte bestellen.


----------



## ryev (26. November 2015)

Wobei man natürlich auch davon ausgehen muss, dass Gamermonitore vermehrt die nicht ganz so tollen Panels bekommen, die für die industriellen Anwendungsbereiche nicht ausreichend sind. Da wird dann shit verbaut, der für "nicht würdig" erachtet wurde. Ich kann schon verstehen, dass sich Leute dann aufregen.


----------



## LMarini (26. November 2015)

Ich habe es einfach mal probiert mit dem 279Q und es hat funktioniert. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Meiner hat leichten Golw an der rechten unteren Ecke. Mich stört das bisschen nicht wirklich.


----------



## Telerick (26. November 2015)

Ich gucke täglich bei Geizhals nach dem PG279Q,aber der ist nirgendwo verfügbar  Wie wollen sie denn zu Weihnachten Umsatz machen wenn man das Teil nicht kaufen kann?


----------



## LMarini (26. November 2015)

Ich denke Asus kommen mit der Produktion nicht hinterher. Ich hatte auch glück, war gleich einer der ersten die bei Mindfactory bestellt haben. 
Ab Anfang nächsten Jahres gibt es für den 279Q auch ne Cash Back aktion. Sind ganze 20 EURO.


----------



## Zipacna (27. November 2015)

Ständig zurück schicken ist auch nicht mein Ding. Hatte schon das letze mal ein schlechtes Gewissen... 

Schade dass es aktuell keinen Shop in der Nähe gibt, bei dem beide geräte nebeneinander ausgestellt sind.
Im Saturn in Stuttgart gibt es den PG278Q, aber den 9Q leider nicht.
Dafür gibt es aber anderen ASUS Modelle. Wisst Ihr zufällig, welches ASUS Modell auch das selbe IPS Panel wie der 9Q verbaut hat, dann vergleiche ich das mal so.

Greetz,
Zip


----------



## JoM79 (27. November 2015)

Keiner.


----------



## donnied88 (27. November 2015)

Das vergleichen von Bildschirmen in den bekannten Elektronikläden kann man sich schenken. Durch die Beleuchtung die dort herrscht lassen sich keine Rückschlüsse auf die Bildqualität schließen. 
Deswegen auch nicht wundern wenn das Bild des Wunschgeräts zu Hause auf einmal ganz anders wirkt als im Laden.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (27. November 2015)

Zipacna schrieb:


> Ständig zurück schicken ist auch nicht mein Ding. Hatte schon das letze mal ein schlechtes Gewissen...
> 
> Schade dass es aktuell keinen Shop in der Nähe gibt, bei dem beide geräte nebeneinander ausgestellt sind.
> Im Saturn in Stuttgart gibt es den PG278Q, aber den 9Q leider nicht.
> ...



Ja mein Gott, der Wille zählt. Schickst es halt einmal wieder zurück, was willst sonst machen.
Es gibt halt noch die Fraktion die Hardware übertakten bis zum geht nicht mehr und die schwächste zurückschicken.


----------



## Zipacna (28. November 2015)

Hab heute erst von dem PG348Q gelesen...
Vlt warte ich da mal auf dessen Release.
Was kann man zu dem Gegenstück von Acer (Predator x34) sagen?


----------



## Rabber (28. November 2015)

Die Idee ist gut aber die Umsetzung ist eine reine Katastrophe, das Teil macht nur Probleme. Von Acer gibt es nichts qualitative hochwertiges auch kein 1300€ Monitor.


----------



## Zipacna (4. Januar 2016)

Kurzes Update von meiner Seite…

Bin kurz davor mal mein Glück mit dem PG279Q zu versuchen. Ich würde diesen bei einem Shop (Arlt) holen, wo ich mir den Monitor vor dem Kauf anschauen darf (hab ich eben telefonisch ausgemacht).
Was meint Ihr, würdet Ihr zu dem Monitor inzwischen raten oder soll ich doch lieber auf weitere G-Sync Modelle warten, welche ggf. im Laufe der nächsten Monate kommen? Gibt es da irgendwelche Ankündigungen?

Wie gesagt, Glückslotterie entfällt bei mir, da ich den Monitor beim Händler direkt begutachten und ggf. tauschen kann oder überhaupt nicht nehmen muss.
Wenn man also ein gutes Modell erwischt, ist dies dann zu empfehlen?


----------



## LMarini (4. Januar 2016)

Ich kann wieder nur das Gleiche sagen wie das letzte mal auch. Der Monitor ist weiterhin zu empfehlen (subjektive Meinung). Er läuft bei wie ne eins und du kannst dir den Monitor auch noch im Laden anschaunen. Was willst du mehr? 
Wenn er keine Stark ausgeprägten Schwächen hat, dann greif zu.
Du solltes bei schwarzem Bild aus mehreren Sichtwinkel mal drauf schauen.


----------



## Zipacna (7. Januar 2016)

Da hab ich dann wohl pech gehabt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl in den Verkaufsräumen kein Makel zu erkennen war, trat das dann bei mir zu Hause auf (siehe Bild)...
Wobei man dazu sagen muss, das ich bei mir zu Hause am PC meist im Dunklen sitze und das nicht ganz so krass ist wie auf dem Foto zu sehen.
Ist das denn bei allen IPS Monitoren so krass, oder kann man einen erwischen ohne?

Aufgefallen ist mir auch, wenn man etwas auf den oberen Rand drückt, was sich zudem auch eindrücken lässt, verschlimmert sich das BLB entsprechend. Drückt man weiter unten am linken oder rechten Rand, lässt sich nichts eindrücken und es ändert sich auch nichts...

Ist daher IPS für dunkle Umgebungen überhaupt geeignet?


----------



## donnied88 (7. Januar 2016)

Zipacna schrieb:


> Da hab ich dann wohl pech gehabt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und genau deshalb kauft man niemals einen Monitor oder TV Im Laden.

Und nein das ist nicht bei allen so krass. Das sind einfach grobe Qualitätsmängel die in dieser Preisklasse eigentlich nicht sein dürfen. Ich habe gestern meinen zweiten pg279q bekommen und der ist nochmal schlimmer als deiner. 
Ich werde mir nächste Woche definitiv den neuen Acer anschauen.


----------

